# On Picks, questions.



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

I know there are nylon, and standard picks. nylon is often in shades of grey black and white, and there are standard picks, which are in colour. I also know that they come in all different types of thicknesses. which one is bets for which purpose? and what I wonder is: why are some of the coloured picks a bigger shape than the others? 
also, i heard a good tip is to pick a pick that is the same thickness as your fingernail, is that true? 
tell me more?
are there any other bits that I am missing?
evilGuitar: :rockon2: :rockon: :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

josh jones said:


> I know there are nylon, and standard picks. nylon is often in shades of grey black and white, and there are standard picks, which are in colour. I also know that they come in all different types of thicknesses. which one is bets for which purpose? and what I wonder is: why are some of the coloured picks a bigger shape than the others?
> also, i heard a good tip is to pick a pick that is the same thickness as your fingernail, is that true?
> tell me more?
> are there any other bits that I am missing?
> evilGuitar: :rockon2: :rockon: :confused-smiley-010


Pick thickness really depends on what you are looking for in sound. A thicker pick is usually used if you want to dig into those strings. If you want a softer sound go with thinner pick.

Pick size is personal preference, what feels best for you.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I find that the thin picks don't let lead work come through.. for strumming they are not too bad. Currently I use the dulpo ulttex 1.14mm picks and I am quiet satisfied.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Dunlop 1.0mm nylon (the grippy ones) are the only picks I play with. I've been using them for about two years and anything else feels weird now.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention I also like the small Dunlop Jazz III's


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Handmade Picks*

Don't forget to try some handmade picks such as Wegen or Tortis or a few others. They make a huge difference in the sound. They can be expensive, but they are amazing.
www.wegenpicks.com or www.redbeartrading.com
Or you can hunt up antique torstoise shell and carve your own. I just acquired several from this source. Properly shaped and beveled flatpicks will actually change the way you attack the string and give you a better sound as well as a smoother action.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive struggle with this for years, and decided that I should use the heaviest pick that I can stand, and try to play cleanly. It makes you a better player.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I used 1.5mm Dunlop Tortex for years, switching to a softer pick for strumming acoustic. I was introduced to the Dunlop Gels a couple of years ago and now use the red or H (.88mm)almost exclusively. I find they are as stiff as the 1.5mm Tortex but, produce a more ringing tone. I find I can strum soft to loud or pick lead with them.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Don't forget to try some handmade picks such as Wegen or Tortis or a few others. They make a huge difference in the sound. They can be expensive, but they are amazing.
> www.wegenpicks.com or www.redbeartrading.com
> Or you can hunt up antique torstoise shell and carve your own. I just acquired several from this source. Properly shaped and beveled flatpicks will actually change the way you attack the string and give you a better sound as well as a smoother action.


I bought a Tortis from Mike and have been totally hooked since then. In fact, I've started custom shaping and bevelling my plastic picks based on the Tortis bevel and have found that I can actually "dial in" tones my messing with the bevel.

I started on thins and have worked up to pretty heavy picks. On an electric, I like something around 1 mm, either Dunlop Tortex, Ultex, or Clayton Ultem (oir whatever the gold ones are that seem to be identical to the Ultex).

On acoustic, I like 1.5 mm. My preference is the Tortis. In a pinch (or where I'm afraid to lose a $25 pick!! ), I'll use the D'Andrea Proplecs...either the standard teardrop where I'll sand off some of the point and bevel it, or the triangle that I totally reshape to look like a larger mandolin shape with custom bevels. I never got on with a Wegen for some reason, but they might be the best bang for buck if they work for you (my flatpick/bluegrass guitar teacher uses these).


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought a Tortis as well but I made the mistake of allowing Mr. Severson try it, he destroyed it in about 5 seconds flat.

So, if you have a heavy pick attack, you might want to chew up a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I bought a Tortis as well but I made the mistake of allowing Mr. Severson try it, he destroyed it in about 5 seconds flat.
> 
> So, if you have a heavy pick attack, you might want to chew up a cheaper alternative.


Do you have the pieces? Supposedly a little crazy glue and some light sanding with fine sandpaper will fix them.

The key with Tortis: don't flex them, they snap. I've got a pretty heavy attack and I've never snapped one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Do you have the pieces? Supposedly a little crazy glue and some light sanding with fine sandpaper will fix them.
> 
> The key with Tortis: don't flex them, they snap. I've got a pretty heavy attack and I've never snapped one.


It didn't snap, divots.  

I'm doing the same now with my Ultex which is suppose to be a tough material as well.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Red Bear Med*

I recently bought a Red Bear pick, which I believe is a synthetic tortis shell type of pick...it cost me $22. I had a couple of extra dollars burning a hole in my pocket at the time, and besides that I had just recently decided to modify my right hand technique so I figured what the heck...I will get me one of those new-fangled bluegrass picks. 

My buddy, the guitar genius laughed when I told him how much I spent, but when I was jamming with him last night and he was completely blown away by the tone produced with this pick. We both noticed an improvement in each other's sound, and in the overall feel of this pick on the strings.

I will probably get me a few more of these, and try some similar picks as well.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

dunlop gator grip 2.0 for me. I use 13-56 tuned to 440 so I need a durable pick.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I bought a Tortis as well but I made the mistake of allowing Mr. Severson try it, he destroyed it in about 5 seconds flat.
> 
> So, if you have a heavy pick attack, you might want to chew up a cheaper alternative.



opps..How much do I owe you:tongue:


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

Good posts by everyone. I bet every guitarist that has played for a while has the assortment of picks that they have gone through, especially when they started playing...the great big triangular suckers, the little tiny ones, finger picks...

I stand by the grey Dunlop 60's with the raised lettering...didn't Brian May of Queen used to use a British pound coin?

cheers, keep on pickin' and grinnin'


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 21, 2007)

Rick Assenger said:


> I stand by the grey Dunlop 60's with the raised lettering...didn't Brian May of Queen used to use a British pound coin?


I read that too. He said it in an interview years back. I've heard Warren DeMartini used coins for a song or two as well. 

Personally, I've been using Ernie Ball mediums for a couple years now. They're a lot like the Fender's but for some reason they feel a little better and are easier for me to keep a grip on. I'm interested in trying one of those Red Bear picks though.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I just picked up, so to speak, two Dava picks today. Never heard of them, just saw them and bought two. So far I think they're great, contoured for finger control and a neat celluloid tip. Feels really comfortable and stays in the hand, an added bonus for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

After a few years I still prefer the Dunlop Ultex .73 for guitars and 1.00 for mandolin. In general use they hold up real well, but I have worn sharp edges on them while playing several hours of rhythm for swing tunes, celtoid tunes, and fiddle tunes. However, it's easy to dress the edges back to a smooth and shaped point with fine sandpaper. 

Fred Kelly BumbleBee thumbpicks too, for fingerstyle.

Every so often I try using previous picks (Fender mediums, Dunlop Gators, Dunlop Nylons, Wegens) but always come back to Ultex. Hope I'm not getting too set in my ways.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

When I am playing, I set up four picks on top of my amp/cab. A green Tortex .88 mm from for when I want a slightly duller sound, a Fender "thin" celuloid to mimick accoustic sounds, a Dunlop Hot Licks copper, for a more metalic, better pinch harmonics, brighter sound, and my a DAVA green contol pick (used about 90% of the time) The Hot Licks used to be my favorite, untill the Davas came along, to me the Dava is the best of both worlds for brightness, and heavy-ness at the same time. But each pick none the less offers its' own sound.

The Dava do take some time to get used to though, being as that they are almost hinged in the middle, if you will, but conversely, I have also found that once I got used to the Davas, it was hard to go back to a regualr pick, without them all feeling overly stiff.

I couldn't imagine being stuck with just one pick, they can almost be like cheapo effects.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I recently bought a Red Bear pick, which I believe is a synthetic tortis shell type of pick..
> 
> The "Red Bear" and "New-Tortis" are exactly the same thing. My understanding is that Dave Skowron of Red Bear acquired the rights to use a material known as TORTIS (or NEW-TORTIS) by John Greven. Mr Greven sourced/created the substance both for pickgards and picks. The pickgards are still the province of Mr. Grevin and are found on the best of guitars today. (Collings, Bourgeois, etc.) The pickgards and picks are both handmade items, hence the pricing.
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i use Dunlop Big Stubbys 3.0 mm.
i will occasionally use a thin pick for some strumming. but 99% of the time it is a Big Stubby.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dunlop Tortex 3s...they are the Tortex version of the Jazz III. I find that the nylon version slips too much, but the Tortex M3 is perfect. Small, nice control.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The Bevel, boys/girls, It's all about the Bevel*

The angle of attack, the way the pick addresses the strings. It's all about the bevel. I think the material probably makes less of a difference than the "gloss" of the material and the bevel.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

1.5 mm

Heavy, firm, no slap in the attack.


----------



## nataliejwong (May 4, 2007)

Hm, I use Dunlop Nylon picks and sometimes, Dunlop Tortex .5mm

--

Does anyone have the Jellyfish pick? Just wondering... it looks like an interesting pick. Long & McQuade is selling it $12.50 CAD for one.










Check out their site at: http://www.jellifish.com/


----------

